# Immigration News



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone

I thought this article might be good to read for the many of you who are dealing with applications. Let's all hope that the situation improves as the article states:



> *Improvements in processing times for Work Permits*
> *PR backlog update*
> The processing times for Temporary Residence Permit (TRP) applications have improved noticeably in the last 2 months, according to certain immigration consultancies. The processing time for TRPs has been measured at 3-6 weeks, and any applications submitted before March 2013 are being resubmitted at the request of Home Affairs as these may have been held up or lost in the system.
> *
> ...


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks LegalMan, always good to get some more info..

Not much more news about processing time/delays for PR?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Jujube said:


> Thanks LegalMan, always good to get some more info..
> 
> Not much more news about processing time/delays for PR?


I take it you have not had any positive updates on your application then. Same here, just waiting and waiting.


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Just called again this morning, like I do every 2 weeks now, but it's going nowhere. My case has apparently been escalated in feb but every time I call they just send a request for update to the head office...which never comes back.

Anyway, patience it is.

Have you called lately?


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Some news from IMCOSA | 3rd Sept 2013:

"And just as applicants for permanent residence started to seriously run out of patience after waiting for results for 2, sometimes 3 or more years, a backlog-fighting unit has been established at Home Affairs' Head Office, which has the task of clearing 20 000 files by the end of the year. If successful, this should lead to a considerable relief."

News: Immigration S.A. - IMCOSA - Immigration and Consulting South Africa


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The fact remains that if you take Home Affairs to court, they move so fast! Once their mandated 30 days is up, if the client pays for the legal action, generally we receive PR applications back within 2 months tops.


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi LegalMan,
I applied end of April 2012, application received at the Pretoria HQ beginning of June of the same year & case escalated in Feb/March 2013....so technically I have been waiting close to 15 months which fits with the time they give you (12-18 months).

I was thinking of waiting until year end & then take legal action - do you think I shouldn't even wait?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

In theory, if you have waited longer than the legally stipulated time, then why wait longer if you need it now? PR takes over a year mostly, so if you have time, then I can understand waiting, however you may never receive it and have to start again.


----------

